# Jitsu wa Watashi wa



## rajin (Aug 29, 2014)

​


​​*Comedy, Fantasy, Harem, Romance, School Life, Shounen*​​Meet Kuromine Asahi, "the man who can't lie". On the way home, he just  learned an important secret. That his crush, Shiragami Youko, is  actually a vampire!​Can Asahi actually keep her secret?​​It's a fun, clumsy, one of a kind vampire *romantic comedy!*​​​*CHAPTERS 19 TO chapter 95*​​​*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 77 *​*links removed​


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 29, 2014)

chapter 37 out on Batoto.the craziness of this manga keeps going up


----------



## rajin (Oct 24, 2014)

*again this chapte*
*again this chapte*​ 
*again this chapte
*
*again this chapte*


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmmmm


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2014)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Haven't read this in a while. Fun stuff though.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2015)

We're this far behind with the scans? Oh man.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 26, 2015)

aawwwww yeah.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 26, 2015)

chapter 62 out btw.Karen best girl.


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 30, 2015)

chapter 63 and 64 out.poor Akari. 

Moar Shiho is always good  especially blushing Shiho  if only she was less of a tease 

nice colourpage for 97 btw.dat Journey To The West.


----------



## rajin (Feb 6, 2015)

*Colour Page*
*link removed
*JITSU WA WATASHI WA 098 RAW

Chapter 118*


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2015)

* Jitsu wa Watashi wa 99 Raw*

*ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.*


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2015)

Chapter 65-66 Batoto Emperor of Fear summons... FV Akane best girl.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2015)

Big class rep will be interesting, but that antenna


----------



## Morglay (Feb 14, 2015)

Chapter 67


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

That link's dead, Morglay. But yeah it's out. And goddamn, dat glow


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2015)

This manga is so fucking awesome. I'm lovin the story so far and all the characters are awesome as well. Definitely will start following this one.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 18, 2015)

my sources say we'll be getting a double release soon.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2015)

Chapter 68 Real fear.


----------



## rajin (Feb 20, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 100 Raw*

*Chapter 159!*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Chapter 68 Real fear.



Real fear indeed. Shimaaaaaa


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 25, 2015)

chapter 62 raw


----------



## Morglay (Feb 25, 2015)

Wait what does that mean? It has been licensed and they are releasing it with a new title for English readers?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 25, 2015)

pretty much.by the same guys that did the punny official Daily Life With Monster Girl translation.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2015)

Holy shit the latest chapter
VARYING DEGREES OF HAPPENING


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2015)

They suck as a couple... Good chapter though.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 4, 2015)

Chapter 71 It's on: Vampires vs Aliens... Hopefully we will see Vampires x Aliens before this series is done.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 4, 2015)

dat lewd chapter 101


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 102 Raw*

*86 is up on Dicescans*


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2015)

72 on batoto War is coming... Over a man who doesn't seem to be worth it on any level.


----------



## rajin (Mar 13, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 103 Raw*

*Chapter 201 on line*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2015)

The page with the broken glasses and horn 
I'm fucking dead


----------



## Morglay (Mar 17, 2015)

That chapter was quality, when they first arrived had me cracking up.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 21, 2015)

sorry for overreacting


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 23, 2015)

Just picked this up, it's hilarious, the principal is amazing


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 23, 2015)

more Jitsu Wa people


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't even pick this up because of the announced anime, so that's a plus that's coming out


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 107 Raw*

*Chapter 43**
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 108 Raw* 

*Chapter 43*


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 23, 2015)

so how bout that intense battle guys?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 23, 2015)

How can one series have so many quality waifus?


----------



## rajin (Apr 24, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 109 Raw*

*Chapter 42*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

Just spent the past few days catching up on this...holy crap, this series is awesome lol. Been meaning to read it, but didn't expect it to be this much damn fun.

This is the first harem that I have read where...I can't actually decide who is best girl. Usually it is glaringly obvious (ie, Tsugumi from Nisekoi), but damn...each one of the girls is pretty legit.

Youko...the airhead. Nice girl, loves food...reminds me a bit of Saber in that regard lol. I like this series' take on how vampires actually work...quite fun. Asahi and her would definitely make a cute couple. Also, her family is awesome as well.

Nagisa is calm and calculated (well, at least she likes to think so). From a character design perspective, she is my favorite. Mini alien inside a robot body...with unknown objectives lol? Really looking forward to her confessing for real.

Mikan kinda bugged me at the start. I was thinking the whole "she's gonna find the truth about Youko and bring about chaos" would get old quick, and luckily that hasn't been a focus for quite a while. Surprised that she was the first girl to legit confess her feelings...and that she is openly pursuing Asahi instead of holding back like the other two. To be honest, she is probably my most favorite of the 3 (though it is all amazingly close). The time travel thing, and meeting her future version in order to change her fate...quite a neat twist.

I'm not sure I can consider Shiho to be part of the harem (she is just a super pervert after all), but I wouldn't mind if she jumped on the Asahi harem train  lol. Really glad we got to see her mother this most recent chapter (though her face was obscured). I assumed that would only be something that was just alluded to for the entirety of the series.

Rin...is decent. Trying to fight Shiho's pervertedness and stuffs...kinda funny I suppose. I'm kinda curious if they will ever go back into the future together again...and find out that Charismatic Pervert II isn't actually Shiho, but possibly one of the other girls. I think that would be quite fun. Alsok, I totally ship them though....AWWWWW YEAH, Asahi x Rin...THE FUTURECEST! 

Karen the ex-angel, present "demon" lol. When she got introduced, I was afraid she might actually legit take Youko away...really glad that didn't happen. Still not sure why she wants to be a demon so much, but w/e...she still only does good things anyways.

Akane is just fuckin amazing. Stirs up so much shit...such good times. Every once and a while she does stuff to actually help the girls (once in a fuckin blue moon though lol). Always finds a way to make things more entertaining.

Akari...I feel so bad for her. She is fuckin awesome. Super badass teacher, related to an overpowered demon, super hot for her age...except she can't get a date, or cook, or find happiness  Really hope things work out for her (was honestly hoping Shirou would confess to her, lolnope...he just sees her as a gang leader to worship). Also, her working at the maid cafe...holy shit that was amazing lol.

Finally, Asahi himself. I'm quite pleased how determined he was to confess to Youko even from the get-go. Yeah, once he saw the wings he delayed it...but hell, at around 50 chapters into this series, he ACTUALLY CONFESSED...er, well...until Youko cut him off and caused a misunderstanding. I am shocked a main character in a harem had the balls to do that so early on in a series (though I guess it got pushed back again, but this school trip could be it!).

Man, what a fuckin time to catch up at. Was hoping the school trip would be fully translated...sadly, I gotta wait now, FUCK. Oh well, easily the best harem I've ever read. Humor is top notch, art is unique (took a bit to get used to, but now I really like it), and all the girls are basically best-girl. What's not to fuckin like?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 30, 2015)

New chapter 78 out in batoto
Focus back to Jin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 30, 2015)

Poor Genjirou lol. So tsundere for his daughter...but when he goes dere, my god...so over the top. Can't wait until next chapter though...really lookin forward to multiple confessions and shit hitting the fan for Asahi!


----------



## rajin (May 7, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 110 Raw*

*happens*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2015)

Ugh...over 30 chapters behind the RAWs. Such a shame considering this series is laughably better than Nisekoi, but nowhere near as popular


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 18, 2015)

(for some reason it's not up on Futari wa Pretty Anon's official site...but this IS their translation)

Cute chapter...Aizawa truly is clueless when it comes to this kinda stuff lol. Surprised Akemi just let her go like that, but I suppose her reasoning is sound rofl. Man, really wish these would get translated faster...this is brutal.


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 112 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (May 31, 2015)

Been reading this lately and really loving the expressions! Great humor and romance! Kinda gives me the vibe of D-Frag only supernatural

But yeah, I heard rumors about this having an anime in the making. Looking forward to that too


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2015)

(Once again, still not available on FWPA's site yet for some reason).

Wow...was really thinking that she was gonna bail on that confession...luckily Asahi pulled her back and gave her the strength. She actually kissed him...and confessed (and ran away, but still!). This series truly just crushes Nisekoi...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2015)

That was hype.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2015)

That hit and run


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jun 3, 2015)

Was disappointed that she was going to leave. Then the confession did happen! Even though it was such a strange one heh. You still did a great job there Aizawa. Still a great job


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2015)

Chapter 81!

Oh man...that was rough lol. Fuckin Nagisa telling Shima to confess his true feelings to "her"...all the while waving around that suicide switch  This fuckin series man...

Also, apparently someone pointed out that Chapter 81 mirrors 80 perfectly.



That is hilariously genius...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 10, 2015)

Shima delivers again. 

Wow, they really do.


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 115 Raw*

*Chapter 53!*


----------



## Morglay (Jun 14, 2015)

Beer checked first. The sign of a perfect woman. 

Akari chapters are always quality.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 15, 2015)

That chapter was fuckin amazing, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

Chapter 83!

All those rumors flying around...and "Scumine" lol. Fuckin Mikan, trying to take advantage of the situation...good times.

That ending though...rough. Wonder how next chapter is going to get handled? Asahi clearly knows Youko is super upset about this whole situation. Will he actually confess!?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 24, 2015)

Edit: Ninja'd

He doesn't make his own life any easier though.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jun 25, 2015)

Talk about mood whiplash. That blind as a bat scene was just too much. Then the tears.

I think they'll explain it in the end. But yup, probably gonna be a confession. Hoping for the best from the next chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2015)

Principal with the money


----------



## Morglay (Jun 25, 2015)

Akane still best girl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2015)

Chapter 84!

Jeez, Asahi super depressing mode. Shima trying to help though...oh man...fuckin Shima, lol. Koumoto-sensei giving Asahi so much shit as well  Glad Sakura was able to lead Asahi to the right path...now it's time for him to reject Nagisa and FINALLY confess to Youko. What could possibly go wrong? lol...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2015)

Akalyn  Feelsbadman.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, Akari is so awesome...feel so bad for her, lol.


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 84!
> 
> Jeez, Asahi super depressing mode. Shima trying to help though...oh man...fuckin Shima, lol. Koumoto-sensei giving Asahi so much shit as well  Glad Sakura was able to lead Asahi to the right path...now it's time for him to reject Nagisa and FINALLY confess to Youko. What could possibly go wrong? lol...



Honestly, I'd feel really bad with myself if Asahi and Youko have to start over from scratch. I don't expect the confession to go down, but that at least they'll make amends.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 1, 2015)

I think we will get a confession. Followed by them starting to date - with a shift into the other girls attempting to win him back.


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohh, that would be REALLY nice indeed.


----------



## rajin (Jul 10, 2015)

* Jitsu wa Watashi wa 119 Raw*

*New chapter.*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2015)

Chapter 85

Holy shit...it's HAPPENING! lol

My God, the progression of this series...too strong. Managed to turn down Nagisa's confession AND confess to Youko all in the same chapter. Really hope Youko doesn't somehow fuckin misunderstand even this. Also, this chapter was once again pretty hilarious. Youko trying to hide amongst the bats...holy shit, so absurd.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 13, 2015)

That was how this shit should be done. Kuromanliness showing up every other harem MC 
 in Shounen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2015)

Morglay said:


> That was how this shit should be done. Kuromanliness showing up every other harem MC
> in Shounen.



That's why I love this series. Asahi really is an awesome harem MC.


----------



## Roman (Jul 13, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Holy shit...it's HAPPENING! lol
> 
> My God, the progression of this series...too strong. Managed to turn down Nagisa's confession AND confess to Youko all in the same chapter. Really hope Youko doesn't somehow fuckin misunderstand even this. Also, this chapter was once again pretty hilarious. Youko trying to hide amongst the bats...holy shit, so absurd.



If Youko somehow misunderstands this, I will facepalm so hard, I swear. Asahi was as straightfoward with his confession as he possibly could've been, and turning down Aizawa's confession just before can only reinforce the fact that Asahi is really after Youko. And there's absolutely no reason why she should think he's doing this just to cheer her up. This goes way beyond that.

Youko's first hiding attempt tho, and Aizawa's "state of the art" radar not being able to pick her up and actually being confused by Youko's half-assed attempts to turn into a bat/fog


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 13, 2015)

friend.

He did it. He actually did it.

That's how you write a harem manga. Eat you heart out Nisekoi! 


Asahi is officially the best Harem MC.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2015)

But wait, this is chapter 85. RAWs are up to 119. So what goes wrong between them?


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More comedic hijinks.Handholding.Lunches.Kisses.Etc.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 14, 2015)

Operation conquer Eromine commences swiftly.


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2015)

* Jitsu wa Watashi wa 120 Raw*

*Chapter 178*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow...it actually happened. It really fuckin happened! No misunderstandings, no random jank asspulls that ruin the moment...just a normal (well...actually, an absurdly over the top) confession where both parties fully understand and accept one another's feelings (and NOT at the very end of a series). Jesus Christ...

Also, lol @ Akane in the background celebrating


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 19, 2015)

Confession successful! 

This is so great, he confessed, she accepted and no friggin stupid contrived coincidence came up to interrupt them. 


Asahi might be the best romantic comedy protagonist in any manga I've read. He actually got the girl. Good job Asahi!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 19, 2015)

While that is great, I am kinda curious how things are going to pan out from here. The RAWs are at like chapter 120 or so now (so it clearly does not end soon after this chapter). Is this series just going to be all the remaining girls are going to continue to chase after Asahi and try to steal him away? Hopefully things don't get too convoluted and stupid now that they are a couple (like all the stupid shit that is currently happening in Yamada-kun and the 7 Witches).


----------



## Morglay (Jul 19, 2015)

He got dat kewl byootee. 10/10 chapter.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Confession successful!
> 
> This is so great, he confessed, she accepted and no friggin stupid contrived coincidence came up to interrupt them.



I have a feeling Akane was very close to providing just such an interruption but was stopped by Youko's mom 

I'm really glad this confession went over relatively smoothly, you really don't get to see that happen in a lot of harem comedies. This series very easily shits all over Nisekoi considering how it's dragging itself out so long.


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2015)

* Jitsu wa Watashi wa 121 Raw*

*Oh Yama DID tell her to stay put during the first Invasion arc, actually.*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

Chapter 87

Oh my God...fuckin Akane, lol. So amazing.

Seems like Youko and Asahi are going to go at their own pace and not try to rush things. Fun chapter overall, but it was also quite cute seeing the beginning of their relationship (especially considering neither one of them knows what "going out" even entails, lol).

Also...poor Koumoto  She better hook up with someone by the end of this series.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 7, 2015)

Koumoto sensei's balls are so blue that she would probably take a student at this point. 

Cute chapter, Akane keeping the manga on course.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 7, 2015)

"I can tease them about their worries and solve them at the same time!" - Akane is the best.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2015)

Chapter 88

Karen with a radio help show  Soon as I saw the tag "SMD in Love", I knew it was going to be Shimada. So absurd, lol...


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2015)

There's just no end to Akane's hilarity


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr. SMD.    Setting the world on fire with the friction in his pants.


----------



## rajin (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2015)

Chapter 89
Chapter 90

"Shishido Shiho is a pro in this field...I can safely entrust my butt to her!" Awwwww yeah, I like where this is going 

This is such an absurd chapter overall...but (heh) I kinda knew that Shiho had a plan in order to stop this. Kinda surprised that Nagisa is willing to give up this easily (and go back to her home world). Youko is on her way to stop Nagisa...and I'm really glad for that. Would be pretty upset if the harem fell apart 

Also,




AWWWWWWW YEAH!



Damn, chapter 90 was great. Really is awesome seeing how much they all care for each other and the extent that Youko was willing to go to in order to stop Nagisa from leaving...even though this was all apparently just an April Fool's joke, lol. Thank God for that though, cuz it legit looked like she was about to leave, and that would have been devastating.


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2015)

Best. April Fool's. EVER.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2015)

Just incredible. 10/10.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2015)

Chapter 89:

Just as I expected Aizawa is going back home. What I didn't expect is the focus will be on her butt.  Shiho is a good friend, even if she made her training bit more "comprehensive" than asked for. Also, that last joke "just give me a pretty butt!" 

Now on to chapter 90...

Well that was really touching and heartfelt moment, with the girls reaffirming their friendship and tearing down the wall of awkwardness that's been building up between them for some time now. It's sad though that Aizawa is leaving now that things seem to be getting better and.... it was a prank?!!!?

This manga... never cases to amaze me. I threw me for a loop again!


----------



## Agigaba (Sep 3, 2015)

boner city


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Chapter 89:
> 
> Just as I expected Aizawa is going back home. What I didn't expect is the focus will be on her butt.  Shiho is a good friend, even if she made her training bit more "comprehensive" than asked for. Also, that last joke "just give me a pretty butt!"
> 
> ...



I thought it had to be a prank or that at least Aizawa would end up not leaving by some circumstance. No way is she going to be taken out of the story that easily.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2015)

We laughed, we cried, we tugged ourselves dry.


----------



## Yak (Sep 5, 2015)

I checked out the anime first, then decided to go with the manga. I'm on chapter 64 now, its hilarious and random as fuck, great read


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

Yak said:


> I checked out the anime first, then decided to go with the manga. I'm on chapter 64 now, its hilarious and random as fuck, great read



Yeah, the anime didn't really do it too much justice. This series is so damn amazing it is absurd. Easily the best harem I've read. Too bad it isn't more popular, because the scans are literally 35 chapters behind the raws  Such bullshit...


----------



## Yak (Sep 5, 2015)

The psycho faces of the principal all the time XD


----------



## rajin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 127 RAW*

*Chapter 60*


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2015)

Viewing some flowers Akari buzzkilling people into sobriety. ​


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 17, 2015)

Chapter 91, and 88.5 as well

My God this series is so fuckin ridiculous, lol. Love it so damn much.


----------



## Yak (Sep 17, 2015)

Motherfudging Akalyn saves the day again~


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, after several, dramatic, heartwarming, serious chapters we get this one which is off the wall odd even for this series.

Pervert Juice. 

"Middle-aged~!Middle-aged~!(sin-gle~!)"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Chapter 92

So Yumi is the new assistant...she's a legit cool beauty, and Asahi and her meant basically the same way that he met Youko (and discovered her secret as well).

Welp, seemingly LOTS of new characters are about to be introduced...more to add to the harem! FUN TIMES!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2015)

Chapter 93

Awwww...was hoping another one was added to the harem  Feelsbadman. Oh well, still a funny chapter. Kinda hilarious just how stupid all of the spies + her father actually are though


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

How have vampires/supernatural beings remained hidden when they are full retard 100% of the time? Quality chuckles regardless.


----------



## Roman (Sep 24, 2015)

Quality chapter as always 



Morglay said:


> How have vampires/supernatural beings remained hidden when they are full retard 100% of the time? Quality chuckles regardless.



It's prolly just the Shiragami family's who's like that 

If it was someone totally different, it would make sense, but this is Youkou's dad so it's unsurprising that it runs in the family


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2015)

Roman said:


> Quality chapter as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagisa is pretty dumb when it comes to her secret as well. Wonder if there is something like...being in proximity of Asahi makes supernatural people act significantly dumber or something?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nagisa is pretty dumb when it comes to her secret as well. Wonder if there is something like...*being in proximity of Asahi makes supernatural people act significantly dumber or something?*



Asashi confirmed jailbait.


----------



## Yak (Sep 24, 2015)

Holy shit that spy act was so utterly retarded that it was genius again. Much lulz to be had.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2015)

Chapter 94

Fuckin Akane making a clone of Youko just to fuck with Genjirou  Oh man, this chapter was hilarious (as usual).

Seemed pretty obvious that was the reason he was being so protective of his daughter. Wasn't it mentioned much earlier that he was forced to leave because his secret was exposed? Oh well...here's hoping Asahi can hopefully keep his promise so Youko doesn't end up like her dad


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 8, 2015)

Chapter 95

Oh man...that was fuckin amazing, lol. Genjirou's reasoning for simply not bailing "I already took the job...so I have to complete this year!" "SUCH INTEGRITY!" And oh man...once he realizes Asahi and Youko are dating:


This is fuckin phenomenal 

He totally got rocked at the end by his wife though...this series is so great.


----------



## Yak (Oct 8, 2015)

And Asahi really wants to be part of this family later?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 8, 2015)

It would be so damn fun to be apart of that. Youko trying to become a cool beauty is always fun to watch, Genjirou being stupidly tsundere leads to hilarious situations, and Toko is always awesome when she keeps Genjirou in check. Fun family confirmed.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2015)

The last panel


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 8, 2015)

Man, Genjirou is whipped. 

This chapter was pretty nice, I like how Genjirou tries to be harsh, but really isn't cut out for it and ends up doting on Youko.

Youko wants to become a Golden Cool Beauty. Ganbatte Youko!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2015)

Chapter 96

Considering the RAWs are literally 35+ chapters ahead, I wonder if Nagisa really has given up on Asahi...or if she is just saying that still, lol.

Kind of a redundant chapter...still kinda funny though.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2015)

Class rep with the eyes still firmly planted on the prize.  Don't let her fool you jailbait.


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 132 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2015)

rajin said:


> *Jitsu wa Watashi wa 132 Raw*
> 
> *Chapter 206*



Somebody just translated that one. With a 36 chapter gap. Beware it contains massive spoilers: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 132 on batoto


 Seems to have taken a serious turn.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh great...a massive skip in translation of chapters. This is like original Tokyo Ghoul all over again. Am I gonna have to get the remaining chapters commissioned like last fucking time? X_X


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 19, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Somebody just translated that one. With a 36 chapter gap. Beware it contains massive spoilers:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


That translation gave me cancer, smh fam.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 22, 2015)

Chapter 97
Chapter 97.5 (Omake)

I can't believe a chapter about buying ingredients for Hamburger Steak could be so absurdly entertaining  This series is just so damn over the top, I love it. Mikan is so great...


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2015)

Asashi has gathered a harem of the thug life.

Want some minced beef? Have some Ox demon, coz we thugging. Want some bread crumbs? Have some crusty panties instead, coz we roll deep. Want some mayonnaise? Make some yourself, coz we thirsty.


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*Chapter 191
*


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Asashi has gathered a harem of the thug life.
> 
> Want some minced beef? Have some Ox demon, coz we thugging. Want some bread crumbs? Have some crusty panties instead, coz we roll deep. Want some mayonnaise? Make some yourself, coz we thirsty.



This is why this is one of the best harem mangas I've ever read


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 31, 2015)

Chapter 98

Damn...they lost. Oh well, Sakura will have to wait on that confession I suppose  Pretty fun chapter though. Also, gives hope that by the end of the series, Koumoto will find happiness...which she definitely deserves imo.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 31, 2015)

Akari showing that the pain train doth require no brakes. 

Don't let the Japanese hive mind fool you, she is a born winner.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 31, 2015)

It was brought to my attention that Sakurada was actually the "girl" who called Karen's radio program. 

This chapter was as always hilarious. Dodgeball is hard.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 1, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It was brought to my attention that Sakurada was actually the "girl" who called Karen's radio program.



Where'd you find that out?

*Edit:* Nvm, re-read the chapter. Sorta obvious in hindsight.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 4, 2015)

Chapter 99

Shima got arrested again  Awkward meeting at the maid cafe with Mikan and Oka. I love Koumouto (as Akalyn) trying to break up the weird silence at the table only to get shut down every time, lol. Not sure I see the significance of him deleting that text to her. He has made it pretty clear that he really likes her, what difference would a text confession make? Whatever, I ship Mikan x Asahi...so I hope she never gives up on her dream.


----------



## Yak (Nov 5, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 99
> 
> Shima got arrested again  Awkward meeting at the maid cafe with Mikan and Oka. I love Koumouto (as Akalyn) trying to break up the weird silence at the table only to get shut down every time, lol. Not sure I see the significance of him deleting that text to her. He has made it pretty clear that he really likes her, what difference would a text confession make? Whatever, I ship Mikan x Asahi...so I hope she never gives up on her dream.



From my experience some girls don't really always quite get it when  guy tells them that he likes them, so... yeah. Maybe Oka only wants to get it off his chest get confirmation instead of continuing this awkwardness. But, oh, well, he sorta failed that. Poor guy. XD

The Akalyn-antics made this chapter pretty weird againXD


----------



## Morglay (Nov 5, 2015)

Akalyn best girl still. Cat maid warrior Goddess, it should be her harem. 

Shima is going a bit beyond a joke with his sex offender tilt. 

Oka feelsbadman guess that will teach you not to be a lil bitch.


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2015)

*



*


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2015)

Chapter 100 Chaos rising.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh thank God...woulda been so damn irritated if they didn't at least hold hands by the end of the chapter. Touko and Akane being annoucers for the date was pretty hilarious (and "Ryokuenzaka" making it glaringly obvious she's actually Genjirou, lol. Was fun seeing Touko constantly poke at that fact. Fuckin Genjirou transforming into a Sunfish in order to mess up the date (with Touko trying to kill him with garlic), and then Akane teleporting in to mess things up for Koumoto  Fun times...


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2015)

And who the hell was that guy anyways? 

Brilliant chapter. Their "first" date went as one would expect. Akalyn showing up at the end was just icing on the cake. I wonder what sort of career advice session they were doing in a water theme park


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> And who the hell was that guy anyways?



Angel's waifu.


----------



## Yak (Nov 13, 2015)

That guy with the mustache? Wasn't he the chef who tried to teach Akalyn how to cook


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2015)

I have no idea, will take your word for it.

Akame's _Operation Protect Granddaughter_ was the highlight moment for me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 18, 2015)

Chapter 101

Holy fuck, this chapter gave me diabetes, lol. "Love ya lots"  So adorable, my God. Really glad we finally got to see an actual date that wasn't interrupted (though last chapter was pretty fun too). Kinda...worried about Youko looking at Asahi's neck like that though. Like, it is obviously forshadowing for stuff that is going to happen, but still...bad times ahead


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2015)

* Jitsu wa Watashi wa 137 RAW*


*65 is out*


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 20, 2015)

Someone... pass... the... insulin...

This chapter was just too cute. The two of them just doing couple stuff, Asahi think about how lucky he is, and of course Youko is the adorablest. Hnnnnng.

And for a moment it looked like she wanted to suck Asahi blood... only for her stomach to growl. 

I seriously love how their relationship progresses. All romantic comedies should take notes.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2015)

In this series, when Vampires suck a person's blood, it is like the equivalent of kissing, right? But...what does it mean when a half Vampire does? She had a pretty menacing look in her eyes, not a "I want to bang you, Asahi" kinda look.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 20, 2015)

She seems like a legit vampire when she gets her sights on dat neck. Kawai as fuck chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 26, 2015)

Chapter 102

Genjirou attempting to help Shima with love advice? Oh man...lol. Glad to see his resolve in seeing his promises through...even though his advice once again led to Shima being put into a police car  Also, that Shima facehugger panel was amazing, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2015)

Dear God Shima has been unleashed. 

Hide your daughters' while your at it hide your sons' and yourselves. None are safe now.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 26, 2015)

Genji... uhm, Ryokuenzaka-sensei is serious about helping students, even if that's not why she came there. Unfortunately that student turned out to be Shimada, and it goes about as well as you'd expect.

I loved how Asahi was trying to stop Genji... uhm, Ryokuenzaka-sensei from encouraging Shimada, and for a good reason too. Man, Shimada gets more pathetic with each appearance. Why are they even friends with this creep?

The best part of the chapter was the little flashback showing young Youko. So cute!


----------



## Roman (Nov 27, 2015)

Shima just can't catch a break


----------



## rajin (Nov 27, 2015)

*Jitsu wa Watashi wa 138 Raw*


*237*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 4, 2015)

Chapter 103

108th Pervert Olympics, oh man lol. Kuromine with the fucked up face after being assaulted and Shiho being escorted away by the police like Shima.  This series is so fuckin great.

For a second I thought maybe Shiho also had feelings for Kuromine, but I guess not (maybe?). Still, was cute seeing her daydreaming about falling in love.


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 238*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 10, 2015)

Chapter 104

"I'm ashamed of myself for watching this to the end." lol...

Pretty mediocre chapter overall...dunno, maybe I'm just getting spoiled considering how good this series generally is.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2015)

My exact reaction to watching Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2015)

Chapter 105

New girl added to the harem!...oh wait, nevermind, lol. So she is presumably a time traveler as well, huh? I saw her on a volume cover a while back and was curious as to when she would be introduced. Christ, just seeing the word "Senpai~" is giving me Sakura Matou flashbacks. Bleh... Kinda nice that we got to see Asahi's sister again. She's one of the few chicks who really doesn't give a shit about the Asahi lovefest...or does she? 

Also, that first page. Super tropey "oh no, I'm late for class" with a piece of toast in her mouth, lol. Also, the bird has the "True Feelings Glasses" on (or whatever you want to call them) that Mikan usually has.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 23, 2015)

Chapter 106

Oh man, Nagisa and Yuka this chapter...holy shit  Asahi has such a rough life, lol. Those random jutsus and other shenanigans were pretty great. Wonder if Yuka will full on join the harem, or if she'll still prioritize Okada?

Chapter 106.5 (Omake)


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2015)

*yet his body sustains damage and starts breaking down where he wasn't hit.*


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 27, 2015)

Poor Asahi has no idea what's going on by the end.  Those two are so out of touch with reality it just reduced him to a sobbing mess.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 31, 2015)

Chapter 107

Akane goes to the dentist...oh boy, absurd shit incoming! Time traveling, getting chased by ninjas, transforming into a giant fighting against dinosaurs...all because of a tooth ache  And poor Youko getting directly affected by Akane's rage, lol. Akane is so fuckin legit...


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2015)

I really wonder what the author is smoking and whether stopping would make it better or worse

that's one crack-pot chapter


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2015)

The crying dinosaurs and ninjas  oh man


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 7, 2016)

Chapter 108

This fuckin chapter...holy shit. This manga is so goddamn weird some times, and I love it. 

I swear I saw a pigeon carrying her glasses at the start of last chapter, but I guess it was foreshadowing. Fuku-chan doubting himself again, trying to help out, but only causing misfortune. Also, the pigeon moving the senpai-glasses to make it seem like he was hugging Fuku. Rofl...

That scene with Genjirou and Touko...I thought everything was finally going to go well, and then NOPE, lol. Genjirou really did bring all of this shit on himself though, let's be real.

Also, we got to see a pair of glasses...goto a glasses-equivalent of a strip club, and get kicked out for feeling up the other glasses  This fuckin series...

Well, Fuku-chan got reunited with Mikan, only to get tossed aside after latching onto her face, lol. "I keep these glasses because Asahi gave them to me. I don't really care about you." Get fuckin rekt...


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter 243*

*WEDDING Dress colour cover* 



*KISS*


----------



## Yak (Jan 8, 2016)

rajin said:


> *Chapter 243*
> 
> *WEDDING Dress colour cover*
> 
> ...



I can't wait till we get those chapters translated. We are still missing a lot in between so I wonder if we'll ever get there.


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2016)

Slowly Slowly we will reach at chapter 142 and I'm gonna try 

compile all translations. 142 ch  translation here *Chapter 47*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 14, 2016)

Chapter 109

The new girl, Saki, is a succubus...who thinks _Youko_ is the daughter of the "Charismatic Female Pervert"  Oh man...how wrong could you possibly be? Shiho shows up and blows them the fuck out at the end, lol. Wonder if new girl will join the harem, or just be part of this new group that is focused around Asahi's sister?


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm so glad I never read this at work my boss would probably notice


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fucking hell, that "sexiness" fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2016)

"Individual perceptions may vary"


----------



## rajin (Jan 22, 2016)

*ywach actually wondering why the fuck the soul kings hand would protect the main body from himself?*


----------



## alekos23 (Jan 24, 2016)

We got 9th place on New York Times.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 28, 2016)

Chapter 110

Oh man, some of those career choices are just amazing. Shimada's "First Goal: Polygamy", lol. Shiho wants to "perfect her knowledge in pervert history and buttology at the School of Lewd Arts"  So fuckin absurd. Nice to see Nagisa take things seriously with the uniting of the two planets (though pop-idol Nagisa would still be pretty nice ). Cute interaction between Asahi and Youko as usual. Also, him assuming Youko automatically meant marriage, lol. Akane at the end, though..."Superhero". Wonder if that was just a joke alluding to the start of the chapter and Asahi's initial thoughts or if perhaps that might actually mean something deeper in the long run?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2016)

HHNNNG!!!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 28, 2016)

Batoto seems to be missing quite a few chapters..is there any site that has good scans, so i can catch up from where the anime left off?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kuromine's reaction every time he hears something absurd


----------



## rajin (Jan 29, 2016)

*What is Blut Vene?*


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 30, 2016)

Finally caught up w/ all current chapters.

Have to admit, never noticed this until the anime came out. Glad i took the time to read thru the source material, though. Besides being a mix of my 3 favorite genre's in ANY fantasy medium (supernatural+harem+comedy), i really like that the character's are given actual, meaningful growth.

Most harems are unfortunately stuck in a forever-holding pattern, the girls never move on from the mc if he dosnt make up his mind for one (or all) of them, ect. While this story is balanced out with comedy (especially those facial expressions), we actually see the characters growing up mentally, and the MC actually making a solid move on the girl he truly loves.

And there's even a hint (minimal as it may be) of something actually serious brewing, though it remains to be seen if it actually stays serious to it's conclusion, or if it's ended with a laugh like most other things thus far.

Going to be buying the volumes as they come out on amazon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 4, 2016)

Chapter 111

Wow so they actually did make something of that "Become a Hero" line. Meaning it literally is absurd, but Akane's true meaning really is great. Asahi definitely can be the one who protects all the supernatural people's secrets and can help bring them out of their shell (like he did this chapter with the succubus girl). Also, lol @ the girls reactions to Asahi dressed up the way he was  So damn perfect...


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 70*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 11, 2016)

Chapter 112

Uh oh, shit is about to go dow-....nope, just video games with Genjirou  Things were going so well with Monster Hunter, but then Shirou just had to suggest a fighting game. Those reaction faces were fuckin amazing. Genjirou hallucinating his daughter in that final boss fight though...lol. Such a ridiculous filler chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 18, 2016)

Chapter 113

Poor Akane realizing that someone is truly in love with Akari...lol. Seeing her and Genjirou dressed up as delinquents was pretty great. Akane in a schoolgirl swimsuit, though . She is just so over the top it is absurd...God I love this series. Really hoping Akari and Sakurada hook up at the end of the series (she did say she wouldn't lay a hand on her _student_...but once they graduate, he will no longer be her student )


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2016)

Akane is a being devoid of chill. :rofl


----------



## Yak (Feb 19, 2016)

rajin said:


> *Link removed*



I don't know at which point it happened but somewhere along the way this manga got all manners of real. Holy shit, don't know if my heart can take it.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 19, 2016)

What's happening? Mikan couldn't get Asahi, and now she can't get another guy, either? No happiness for the orange whatsoever?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 25, 2016)

Chapter 114

Cute chapter with studying over at Youko's house. That ending though...Asahi went full on for the kiss after that peck on the cheek. Awwww yeah. However, the look in her eyes when she spotted the back of Asahi's neck :amazed Bad times ahead?

But...that REAL ending, though. Box-on-head girl just told everyone that in the future, Asahi DOESN'T end up with Youko. Pretty sure Mikan already knew that from when they went to the future (and Rin knows obviously as well), but I wonder who the box-on-head girl actually is? And why does Akane look so upset?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2016)

To Komi

This is how you fucking make a harem/comedy/romance manga.

With all my Fuck You's,

Hyper


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Chapter 114

*Collaboration with another manga

*Chapter 114*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2016)

Chapter 115

"Breaking up" over something that absurdly stupid, lol. Still, interesting to see Aizawa and Akemi fighting to hard to make sure they don't break up over something so retarded. That end of the chapter, though...that basically confirms in that timeline, Akemi and Asahi hook up, right? Wonder what the cause of their REAL breakup is (assuming she goes full on vampire mode like things have been alluding to)?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It probably has something to do with the 2nd Pervert


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2016)

*Chapter 115*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2016)

Chapter 116

A cooking contest...using the same pot?  That ending was to be expected given how much random shit they threw in there.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Goddamit, Bio Weapon


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2016)

*Shibari Benihime*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 17, 2016)

Chapter 117

Oh man...what a shitshow, lol. Poor Asahi, having to deal with all that bullshit during class. He kinda managed to hold things together for a bit, but then the transformation, Nagisa popping out of her body, and Akari getting drunk and spouting out her age were just too much for him, lol. Nice end with class prez remembering how Touko and Genjirou were when they were students and seeing their likeness in Asahi and Youko. Wonder what the real cause of them not being able to graduate together was?


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 22, 2016)

Korean scans for 153.

Oh snap.


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 31, 2016)

Chapter 118

So Mikan makes it back into the future...only to discover nothing. RIP. At least we know for sure her reasoning for it (albeit it obvious from the start) that she wants to know who Asahi's wife is so she can deem that timeline absurd and forge a path to her successfully being his wife. Pretty upset this was basically a filler chapter, but whatever...

Also, "Faps of Japan"...that must be a fun future timeline, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 7, 2016)

Chapter 119

So Nagisa is asking around for advice on how to fully give up on Asahi...with hilarious baking results, lol. Fuckin Akane just trying to mooch off of her is always great. Fun chapter overal, yet at the end we Shiho is actually starting to fall for Asahi as well. THE HAREM GROWS LARGER! Well, it seemed like she liked him before, but it a more joking manner (maybe she was just holding back for Youko's sake?). If Youko and Mikan aren't his wife, then it must be either Nagisa or Shiho, right (or maybe someone we haven't met)?


----------



## Yak (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh my god, that identity...!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 14, 2016)

Chapter 120

Really glad this chapter continued right off after we find out Shiho is falling in love with Asahi. That trip to the zoo to perfect their ero-techniques though...lol. Thought maybe we were gonna get a mini-boss fight against Anna the Poisonous Snake, but nope, BIG BOSS TIME! Shiho and Rin put up a dcent fight, but jeez, Shiho's mom is fucking next level...gonna be a long journey before she can reach her (especially since Shiho is holding back her feelings for Asahi). Aizawa's shiny ass to the rescue!  Yep, the harem grows larger...just need Asahi's sister now


----------



## Morglay (Apr 14, 2016)

Robot booty had me like


----------



## rajin (Apr 14, 2016)

*Chapter 120*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 21, 2016)

Chapter 121

This fuckin series is so goddamn absurd. Noodle Prime?  Love that Akane just randomly does shit like this and everyone is just completely accepting of it. So great...


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chapter 121*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 28, 2016)

Chapter 122

Beetle catching...oh boy. Genjirou was worried his daughter might want some other kinda night time company with Asahi, but lucky for him, she's an idiot, lol. I knew they would all start falling asleep early. Asahi is just too naive to think otherwise. Poor guy, though...pulling 2 overnighters because of how wishy washy they are, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 28, 2016)

"What was that unsettling feeling I got just now?" Wish they would take down chapter 132 so bits like this aren't wasted.


----------



## rajin (May 2, 2016)

*chapter 378*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 5, 2016)

Chapter 123

Holy shit this chapter was fuckin hilarious  Shima got totally fuckin rekt...so beautiful. Love how Oka looked out the window to the sound of the siren and just assumed Shima got arrested again, lol.

That ending though. So...Shiho is actually Asahi's wife? Definitely was not expecting that. Jeez, I can only imagine how much trouble that relationship would be whenever any type of full-moon type effect appeared...christ that would get awkward with the genderswap, lol. Still, I am quite curious what leads up to Asahi actually picking her though.


----------



## Roman (May 5, 2016)

Inb4 they're not actually married and there must be some huge misunderstanding.

Not to mention that's two girls who now claim Asahi is their grandpa, and Future Akemi made it pretty clear she's not Asahi's wife. I'm willing to bet something similar is going on with Shiho.


----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2016)

That Oka impression.  Fucking beautiful.

When Shiho is pregnant can she still gender swap?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 124

Oh holy fuck...that reveal  Kinda figured there had to have been a misunderstanding, but Jesus Christ, Shiho hooks up with Shimada? Rofl. Definitely felt bad for Shiho before the reveal of her husband (she was legit mad at her future self for breaking up Asahi and Youko), but oh my God, that was so brutal seeing who she actually married. This fuckin series is so great. Time to change the future!


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2016)

My sides travelled back from the future to stop themselves from being exploded. That fucking reveal. Poor Shiho


----------



## Yak (May 12, 2016)

Enjoy this lads, in a couple of chapters the manga will become a tad more serious and emotional


----------



## Bielec (May 12, 2016)

That's some cruel future ahead of Shiho. And a second ago she was worried with silly thing, like stealing your's best friend boyfriend.


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2016)

Shimada going Galactus on all  You can say what you want but if I could put the fear of God into anybody like that I would be a happy man. Chosen indeed.


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2016)

Yamamoto vs Royd


----------



## Finalbeta (May 13, 2016)

Really enjoying this manga
Hope it will turn more serious tho


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Really enjoying this manga
> Hope it will turn more serious tho


Why would you want it to be more serious


----------



## Finalbeta (May 13, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Why would you want it to be more serious


Well most scenes are GAG from my point of view


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2016)

Well, it IS a gag manga that lives off the knee-slapping humor

There'll be some "serious" romantic developments in the near future though
(Shame that the scans are still so far behind)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 18, 2016)

Chapter 125

Poor Shiho...struggling to understand how she got mixed up with Shimada in the future, lol. Of course, they have day duty together...AND THEN A CHASE HAPPENS!  Such over the top ninja shit trying to help Shiho out, but that flashbang...I wonder why it didn't trigger the transformation right then and there? But still, in the end her secret is about to be exposed to everyone (who didn't already know).


----------



## rajin (May 19, 2016)

[source]


----------



## Yak (May 19, 2016)

rajin said:


> [source]



That crazy amount of tactical shoveling


----------



## kikepech (May 22, 2016)

where i can find more translated chapters? or atleast a script??


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 25, 2016)

Chapter 126

Lol...all 3 were exposed for their secrets this chapter. And of course they were all dumb enough to show up at a diner and bait each other's secrets out in public  Idiots...

Still, good ending at least. Shiho's friends accept her for who she is, and she accepts them. She no longer needs to hide, or have Shirou suffer in her stead. That 2page spread was really good.


----------



## Yak (May 26, 2016)

lmao

Shiho's mom she's got it going on


----------



## Morglay (May 26, 2016)

At most 6 chapters until this happiness is crushed... I am filled with a sense of dread at the thought of change.


----------



## Yak (May 26, 2016)

It's still going to be pretty hilarious all in all.


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2016)

Chapter 219 (fast scan!)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 2, 2016)

Chapter 127

Well here it is, the fireworks show...and Shiho is ready to confess! Glad the everything is starting to look up for Shiho. She is her own person, not the "wolf man" or the "Charasmatic Female Pervert's daughter." Give that the dreaded Chapter 132 is approaching...I have a feeling things are going to start going badly really quickly  Oh man, why does this fun ride have to end?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2016)

Chapter 128

Well it finally happened...Shiho stopped making excuses, and confessed how she really felt towards Coffeemine-kun. This whole arc has been pretty good. Really glad she got a lot of character development during it. That ending though...getting shot down by Shima  Holy shit...so brutal. Fuckin Shima, lol. Only 4 chapters left until THAT happens (not sure what THAT is, but given the color cover for it...I assume shit is about to go down in this series). Wish scanslations would come out faster


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2016)

this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2016)

Chapter 129

Oh man, Magical Girl Akalyn is back...and this time, it's in a live action performance for kids! This series is such a glorious shit-show, lol. Of course Akane was behind all this, and she managed to bait Asahi and Shirou perfectly. Asahi's face when he realized she was about to go down since Koumoto-sensei was watching them cheer  I truly don't get that joke though. Like seriously, she is easily the best girl of this entire series...so why they always gotta talk shit on her  Still, fuckin hilarious chapter...so, worth!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2016)

Chapter 130

Beach chapter! With Akane stuck cooking at the shack (for painting Akalyn on Akari's car, lol), Asahi and Youko can finally have a fun date alone together!....or not. The harem was out in full force this chapter. Shiho leveled up, Mikan even tried going topless, Nagisa lowering the strap on one arm...close enough, lol. Of course, Shima got arrested again. Good times.

Well, just 1 more chapter to go until THAT happens (whatever 'that' might be). Really don't want this fun ride to end. Feelsbadman


----------



## Yak (Jun 23, 2016)

So they end up alone with each other after all... and it's getting dark...


----------



## rajin (Jun 24, 2016)

Chapter 97


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2016)

Chapter 131-132

Well, 131 was a cute chapter. Seeing those two alone, being a couple, enjoying a summer night together was pretty great...and then she sucked his blood vampire-style.

Chapter 132...THAT chapter, that has been translated for months now, and everyone has been fearing (who stayed away from it) is finally here. I thought shit was immediately going to hit the fan, but instead, we get some amazing humor. Akane just messing around with them as usual was pretty great, and the reveal that sucking blood is basically the same thing as sex...priceless. Their reaction faces were fuckin gold. Akane is just so great it is absurd. Also, "sorry, it's just that...suddenly your fangs look so sexy"  Goddamn Eromine-kun.

That ending though. So it seems Sen actually is a significant character. Always felt like he was going to serve a purpose, but...didn't think he was going to be a vampire hunter (and one that would immediately encounter Youko). Well, bad times are quickly approaching. I wonder if this series is going to stick to comedy, but just be much darker, or if it is going the full on battle-shounen route? Guess only time will tell. Either way...them halcyon days are over


----------



## Yak (Jun 30, 2016)

Finally we bridged the gap, whew! I already read 132 before but doing it again now is still pretty hilarious. It only gets better from here on out. The story gets a bit more serious and darker but also more emotional.


----------



## Roman (Jun 30, 2016)

By the looks of it, Vampires aren't exactly vicious monsters and only suck blood of people they love when they're horny. I wonder if hunters know this and if so, why they continue to hunt them when they're relatively harmless, especially compared to all the lore humans created around them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, we did hear Akane say that they barely stopped Genjirou before he went full on crazy mode. I imagine the hunters are there to stop the vampires immediately after they feed for the first time, so as to not lead to crazy shit like with Youko's father. I imagine they just constantly monitor known vampires or suspected ones until they finally bite someone, and then they pounce on them.


----------



## Roman (Jun 30, 2016)

If they showed up when Genjirou went crazy, then I doubt their intention is to outright kill them, but rather keep them under control when they do lose their shit.

I just hope Youkou doesn't turn into a giant at some point


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter 243


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 133

Oh man, was starting to get a bad feeling at the start (evil NTR feelings), but Asahi manned up at the end and made sure it was known that he will do whatever it takes to stay with Youko. Surprised that vampire hunters are just meant to marry them though, lol. Thought this series was gonna get super serious, but we still got absurd shit like this going...which is great.


----------



## Roman (Jul 7, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Surprised that vampire hunters are just meant to marry them though, lol.



I think that's just him tbh. They're more like mediators between human and vampire societies as well as executioners if need be. I was pretty confident there wouldn't be any NTR. This isn't that kind of series and Youkou isn't that easy to begin with. She loves Asahi too much.


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 133


----------



## stream (Jul 7, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Thought this series was gonna get super serious


 That is never gonna happen


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2016)

Chapter 134

Wow uhhh...this fuckin series is all over the place. So I guess that wasn't a real confession from that pervert. It's just him...being a pervert. Seeing Asahi freak out about his sister possibly being in love with that guy though, lol. Such good times. Really glad this isn't going down the serious route after the one chapter, and is still fuckin goofy as hell. Quite a lot of love triangles (rectangles?) in this series though. Mei loves Okada, Okada loves Akemi, and Akemi loves Asahi...on top of all the harem love Asahi gets. Still...the end of this chapter. Sis-con route unlocked?  Here's hoping, lol...


----------



## rajin (Jul 14, 2016)

Chapter 134


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 21, 2016)

Chapter 135

Holy shit, this fuckin series...lol. I don't know why I am surprised every time at how absurd this can be. RIP Shiho/Shirou, lol. The Asura housewives throwing all those clothes on Shiho, then grabbing onto Shirou...oh man. Great ending though with amazing teamwork. Fuckin Akemi at the end, walking off with the eggs, though  So awesome...


Also, someone on reddit pointed out something I didn't even notice initially: Karen is actually there as well.





This goddamn series is so perfect...


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2016)

Just when I think this series can't out-weird itself, it does one-up me. 

The hulk wifes XD


----------



## Roman (Jul 22, 2016)

Karen made the chapter for me


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2016)

What was she even doing there, she is way too pure and fragile for this hellride 

"Owie"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 22, 2016)

Karen is so great...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136

My God...Akane is just so fuckin amazing, lol. Got to see Touko when she was younger, and the promise Akane made with her. Even though she couldn't protect Genjiro's secret back in the day, you can tell she actually does want to help Youko (as long as she can toy with and make fun of her as well, lol).

So I guess blood sucking is actually just like kissing, and not like sex (as Akane implied). That trial though...Karen is so great. She tries so hard to do the right thing, but Akane absolutely shuts her down instantly with that line about her losing trust in people  In the end, Akari utterly rekt Akane though. So good. Also, I am kinda curious about the girl with the box on her head's significance, and why it is worrying Akane so much (can't really remember her dialogue when she talked to everyone, and too lazy to go back and look, lol).

Cute little blood sucking at the end of the chapter...


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 136
> 
> My God...Akane is just so fuckin amazing, lol. Got to see Touko when she was younger, and the promise Akane made with her. Even though she couldn't protect Genjiro's secret back in the day, you can tell she actually does want to help Youko (as long as she can toy with and make fun of her as well, lol).
> 
> ...



Yeah, without Akane this manga would really suffer. Callin Yoko's face that of a sex offender's lmao

Andn damn Karen is just too pure. It hurts a little how cute that is. Though, I wonder if the hints that Yoko could eventually go out of control in the future have some credence to them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Yeah, without Akane this manga would really suffer. Callin Yoko's face that of a sex offender's lmao
> 
> Andn damn Karen is just too pure. It hurts a little how cute that is. *Though, I wonder if the hints that Yoko could eventually go out of control in the future have some credence to them*.


Personally I believe that Charismatic Female Pervert 2 is actually Youko in the future. We know that Shiho eventually marries Shimada, so it definitely isn't her, and presumably Asahi does not marry Youko, so I think it kinda adds up. She gives in to the vampire urges because Akane/Asahi/Touko/Genjirou/etc fail to prevent the worst case scenario from happening, and eventually she becomes a Cool Beauty, and then finally CFP2. I feel like this might be what the BoxGirl has Akane so worried about in regards to Youko and her vampirism (since she is seemingly from the future as well).


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Personally I believe that Charismatic Female Pervert 2 is actually Youko in the future. We know that Shiho eventually marries Shimada, so it definitely isn't her, and presumably Asahi does not marry Youko, so I think it kinda adds up. She gives in to the vampire urges because Akane/Asahi/Touko/Genjirou/etc fail to prevent the worst case scenario from happening, and eventually she becomes a Cool Beauty, and then finally CFP2. I feel like this might be what the BoxGirl has Akane so worried about in regards to Youko and her vampirism (since she is seemingly from the future as well).



Maybe certain aspects about this future can be altered in some way... I mean, if they know about this in the present (when they supposedly shouldn't) it could influence them enough to have a change of mind... or character... later.


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Maybe certain aspects about this future can be altered in some way... I mean, if they know about this in the present (when they supposedly shouldn't) it could influence them enough to have a change of mind... or character... later.


Yeah, I assume that is the entire purpose of the future characters coming back to the past: to alter that future from happening (pretty sure they have stated that multiple times). I just mean that in the Prime timeline, that is what happens with Youko.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2016)

Chapter 137

This series truly is a masterpiece, lol. So Shiho just won the "Pervert of the Western Pacific" title, and is getting things planned to finally take on her mom for the real world title...except Shiho needs to get past that issue with Shimada. Holy shit, Shimada is just so laughably pathetic. That scene with Nagisa's brother and the money..."It's a misunderstanding! It looked like she was resisting, because she was happy!" That's such a rapey thing to say  In the end though, Shimada was actually just being considerate of Shiho's feelings towards Asahi. What. lol...


----------



## Yak (Aug 4, 2016)

Why is this series so underestimated and relatively little known. My sides fly to orbit every week reading this. You can't make up this stuff without drug abuse seriously

Shimada is the lowest human scum though lmao


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah this series is criminally underrated. The anime changed the character design a lot...so I wonder if they weren't able to capture how abusrdly amazing this series really is (still haven't watched it)? I wish more people knew how great this shit is.


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2016)

Chapter 22 is out!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2016)

Chapter 138

No regrets, huh? Better eat a shitload of cafeteria food!  I am pretty surprised that even Mikan was taken down by the button flying off of the clothes. She definitely had the best shot of not being done in by it, lol.

Welp, sports festival is starting, and Sakurada is gonna confess to Koumoto-sensei. Little does he know, she is in full on berserker demon mode after having to attend 3 of her friends' weddings.  Oh man, this shit is gonna be good. Really hope he actually beats her in the competition (somehow) and manages to successfully confess. Koumoto is so great, and I think she definitely deserves to find a husband. 

Also, all of those bouquets from the weddings that she caught just hanging on her wall...holy shit, lol.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2016)

So is Koumoto confirmed to actually be a demon now or are those horns on her head a gag?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2016)

I hope she's a demon but it's probably a gag.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2016)

Akane is her grandmother, right? So her being part demon would make a lot of sense.


----------



## rajin (Aug 23, 2016)

Chapter 86


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2016)

Chapter 139

Sports festival is starting, and the plan is to win, and have Sakurada confess to Koumoto-sensei...easy enough, right? Youko using CFP's specialty to literally go flying across the racetrack  So fuckin absurd. Nagisa "got tricked" by Akane to bring Asahi along for the scavenger quest, and Mikan bringing along Nagisa as well. So tsundere.

That entrance of Akari though. Holy shit...this author could legit make horror manga with that art, lol. She has gone full Berserker mode, and is now going to have her eyes on all men as potentials. Sakurada, you gotta 1v1 her, man. Defeat her, then confess damnit!


----------



## Morglay (Aug 25, 2016)

Sakurada's epitath will read "Worth."


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2016)

Chapter 75


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2016)

Chapter 140

Jesus Christ, Demon Koumoto-sensei is overpowered as fuck, lol. Sakurada getting resolve and getting ready to 1v1. Super serious shit, andddddddddd IT'S A TRICYCLE RACE! lol. He is keeping his resolve strong, but that alone obviously isn't enough. Everyone pitching in at the last moment...was still not enough. BUT, Sakurada deflected her attack at the very last second, causing Akane to shit her pants after that  GG, Shounen Battle Manga Upgrade. Probably another chapter or two of this arc. DO IT SAKURADA! WIN...AND THEN CONFESS!


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2016)

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2016)

Chapter 140

Saw a bit more of Sakurada's background, and trying to become a new person when he entered high school. Good friends changed everything for him. Dat triple bro fist at the end.

Here it is...the final showdown. Hell, he is literally even riding into battle on a white horse just for Akari, lol. Win, and then confess damnit!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2016)

Hype fight is hype... Will he win it with a kiss?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2016)

Chapter 142


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









FUCK YEAH! LEGIT FUCKIN PROGRESS! Man, this series is so great. That confession was great, that save was great...fuckin everything about this chapter was great. Good for Sakurada, and good for Akari. All the plotting in the world by Akane couldn't stop true love.


----------



## Roman (Sep 15, 2016)

Perfect chapter. 11/10. Will read again.


----------



## Bielec (Sep 15, 2016)

Awesome chapter, Koumoto deserves happy ending.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 15, 2016)

The days of magical girl Akalyn are over. The dawn of magical woman Akalyn is upon us.

Arc of the decade.


----------



## rajin (Sep 22, 2016)

Chapter 28


----------



## rajin (Sep 29, 2016)

LINK


----------



## Yak (Sep 30, 2016)

lmao this page


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 30, 2016)

Chapter 143

Oh my God...Akari freaking out about finally having a boyfriend is fuckin adorable, lol. Akane giving her shit over this whole thing is amazing as well. Holy shit those reaction faces this chapter were amazing 

Curious if we are going to get a possible Okada and Akemi arc next? Kinda seemed that way given the guys' conversation. Seems like this one has wrapped up quite nicely. Easily one of my most favorite arcs of the series. Fuck yeah Akari! No more spinster mode, or Magical Girl Akalyn for you!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 30, 2016)

Now we ride out the rest of their highschool time with her feeling the blue tubes and wanting a baby in her. From the little I know of Japan this seems like the most important thing to them.


----------



## Roman (Sep 30, 2016)

Akari


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 6, 2016)

Chapter 144

First time going to Karaoke...what could possibly go wrong? Aizawa is a total bro as usual, and Asahi had his hands full (covering the wings, eating the garlic...staring in shock as that dumbass Shima had a giant cross displayed, lol). Was kinda wondering if something bad would finally happen, or if these new girls would reveal themselves to be "special" like Youko, Aizawa, etc as well. That ending though...figured she was gonna end up being an awful singer, and that ending confirmed it, lol.


----------



## stream (Oct 6, 2016)

To be honest, when the series takes a more serious tone, I'm probably going to stop reading  I'm only interested in it because it's funny and goofy


----------



## Yak (Oct 6, 2016)

stream said:


> To be honest, when the series takes a more serious tone, I'm probably going to stop reading  I'm only interested in it because it's funny and goofy



Don't. It's still really good, just going by the pictures alone. I think there is a lot of heartwarming and heartbreaking stuff ahead at the same time. It doesn't completely lose its humor either.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2016)

Chapter 145

So Akemi is moving away after High School for a new job. She tried getting more info about the future out of Rin, but even then couldn't really pressure her enough to spill the beans. Was a pretty rough chapter overall. Feel pretty damn bad for her. Even Asahi is just sitting there in shock not knowing what he can possibly do to remedy the situation. That panel with her crying, leaning against Asahi with the sunset in the background...oof. Looks like Okada is gonna swoop in and try to fix things up with her, presumably.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2016)

Chapter 146

Huh, so Okada can hear people's thoughts. Never really assumed he had a unique power. Jeez, maybe literally EVERYONE has one at that school, we just don't know about the minor ones yet? Anyways, we got to see a bit of why Oka likes Akemi this chapter (aside from her just being her usual awesome self). That ending though...such a half-assed approach to try and get her to go out with him. Why even bother if you aren't going to make a _real_ effort. He should know this by now, she even thought earlier than that, "You look so lame when you try and act cool." He always says he can't stand being around people because they aren't honest with who they really are, but he is the biggest phony around.

Welp, Talking Glasses are going to fuck things up as usual. This should be a fun mini arc I would imagine, lol.


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 7!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 147

Hmmm...that was pretty unexpected. Didn't think he would just suddenly give up on Mikan and try to hook up with Mei. I wonder if she'll realize something is up, and deny his ass for not putting his actual feelings into that pseudo confession?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2016)

He doesn't try... He just goes through the motions. How can he not see the difference?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2016)

That's why I'm hoping Mei, or the glasses, or SOMETHING causes him to stop being so lax about all of this. Something that gives him the resolve to actually TRY and achieve his goals.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2016)

Chapter 148

Poor Mei...she legit loves Oka, but that is clearly very one-sided. Glad she called him out on his bullshit...but I imagine that must have hurt her quite a bit. At least it looks like he is finally gonna man the fuck up now though. He is still going to get shot down SUPER fuckin hard, but at least he will be truly honest with Mikan and himself as a result.

Also, lol @ Oka getting utterly fuckin rekt by her in that fighter game. GG...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2016)

Chapter 149

Hurray! He finally manned the fuck up and confessed....and then she laughed in his face, lol. Granted, his point got across and she knows just how real of a confession that was, but still that was rough. That double spread with her smiling though, oof. Okada knows who best girl is. 

Well, looks like neither plan on giving up on their "goal"...guess we'll see who gives up first?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2016)

Chapter 150

Well, looks like Oka's arc is finally wrapping up. Him getting a haircut and losing the glasses...not sure how I feel about his new appearance. Also, him confessing in front of everyone, talking about Mikan's panties, etc even made that real Shima give a look of disgust, lol. And Oka breaking the 4th wall when Asahi has a super cliched trip into boob grab moment  So good...

Granny Mikan appearing again, and with a kind of cryptic description of who she is really married to. I'll put some more thought into it when I get the chance, lol.


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 150
> 
> Well, looks like Oka's arc is finally wrapping up. Him getting a haircut and losing the glasses...not sure how I feel about his new appearance. Also, him confessing in front of everyone, talking about Mikan's panties, etc even made that real Shima give a look of disgust, lol. And Oka breaking the 4th wall when Asahi has a super cliched trip into boob grab moment  So good...
> 
> Granny Mikan appearing again, and with a kind of cryptic description of who she is really married to. I'll put some more thought into it when I get the chance, lol.



Wouldn't be surprised if she legit ended up with Shima XD


----------



## Roman (Dec 1, 2016)

Some excellent reaction pics to be taken from this new chapter


----------



## rajin (Dec 1, 2016)

Chapter 150


----------



## Morglay (Dec 3, 2016)

I wonder if Shima's look was more of self reflection than disgust at Oka. #gurushimatakesusdeep


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 7, 2016)

Chapter 151

Back to more over the top absurd shit, lol. Good times. Well, it's the traditional sweet potato baking event...except in JwWw, you know shit is going to get insane. Fuckin Akane can't even wait an hour so she literally twists time and reality in order to speed shit up  Poor Asahi, I feel your pain buddy, lol. Akari at the end though...my God, so many scenes in this series look like they could come from an actual horror series. So glorious.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 9, 2016)

I would actually be hyped to see a horror series from this artist. Some of these faces and bodies he does are insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Dec 9, 2016)

Morglay said:


> I would actually be hyped to see a horror series from this artist. Some of these faces and bodies he does are insane.



Yeah, that potatoe chapter had straight up Uzumaki shit in it XD


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2016)

New chapter!
New chapter!
New chapter!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 14, 2016)

Chapter 152

Home alone with his girlfriend to "study". Awwww yeah! Go for it Asahi! Actually, he manages to get to schoolwork fairly quickly, and Youko is the one who is having major issues focusing lol. MOSQUITO NTR!  That look of shear despair/disbelief of Asahi once Youko does the whole mosquito imitation thing...fuckin priceless. Not gonna lie, though...these blood drinking scenes are pretty hot 

And of course, Akane is actually the mosquito stirring up shit. She really is livin the dream.


----------



## Yak (Dec 15, 2016)

This is brushing so close to sexual assault but the situational comedy cracks me up so hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2016)

"Just look at what he's wearing, he's asking for it." Ehh... I mean I laughed but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2016)

Chapter 152


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 21, 2016)

Chapter 153

Cool seeing "Adult" Akane. I like the design...hope we can see her in this form eventually.

Small flashback to Genjirou going all berserker mode, presumably caused by this "Shirayuki" character. This explains why Akane has seemingly gathered all of these "special" students: to prove Shirayuki wrong, that humans and non-humans truly can co-exist.

Box-girl reappeared after a long ass absence. Given the start of the chapter, her being Shirayuki does sort of make sense...until that became obviously wrong given Akane's reaction once she found out who she was, lol. Curious who she actually is. She knows about the future, and appears to be quite young...maybe Asahi's daughter or something? Wonder if actual main plotline stuff is going to start happening soon given this chapter?

Also, Genjirou in that latex dominatrix outfit will give me far worse nightmares than any of the horror scenes in this series, lol.


----------



## Yak (Dec 22, 2016)

We've reached that point now, yes? From here on out this is going to be take a turn for the serious. Not completely of course but we'll see more drama and tears and a lot more of the truth behind this story right?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 22, 2016)

Box girl can step to Akane... I thought Akane was a stand alone powerhouse in the series. (Casual planet buster.)

I didn't read ahead so I have no idea. Am interested to see if it still holds my interest as a drama. As a comedy it is one of my favourite series.


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake

this Omake


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 18, 2017)

Though to be fair, we are still like...40 fuckin chapters behind RAWs, but still...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Yak (Jan 18, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Though to be fair, we are still like...40 fuckin chapters behind RAWs, but still...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 I saw it coming to be honest, the last couple raw chapters kinda gave it away. Still, it is and was and will be a pretty great series. :3


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 18, 2017)

Chapter 154

Poor Mei is suffering so much. Brooding, looking from on top of the building because of a broken hea-....TOOTH ACHE  Nice that everyone around Mei was trying desperately to cheer her up, even though they were concerned about the wrong thing. It's the thought that counts though, right?

Also, Asahi's shocked face is a thing of fuckin nightmares. Dear God!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2017)

Oga taking the big L, that was painful.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 25, 2017)

Chapter 155

Oh God...stuck doing one of these awful class plays, lol. Nagisa's is obviously purely about her, Youko's is just fuckin terrible, and Shiho's could have been fun for her if not for getting stuck with Shimada, lol.

Welp, there it is...the box girl was actually Nagisa from the future. Looking like this new arc is gonna be some crazy shit! Not quite sure if I like her better with long hair or not, though. Still. she's pretty cute either way (AND she gets to keep her highschooler body, you know...cuz being a robot and all, lol).


----------



## Bielec (Jan 26, 2017)

Sakurada as "ogre with a mighty mighty club" lol. And finally box girl revealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Jan 26, 2017)

Dreaming of a mighty clubbin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 1, 2017)

Chapter 156

Christ, thought Future Nagisa was about to go all yandere...nope, lol. It is odd seeing her fully encompassing all of her friend's different personalities, though.

While that is a cliffhanger at the end, I can't really imagine a world where she actually leaves the planet, and all of her friends behind. Like yes, during the future chapters we see a bunch of the alien spacecraft (meaning contact WAS made), but I don't know if Nagisa was the one who led to that. I suppose the future could have gotten all fucked up BECAUSE she left instead of stayed?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2017)

Time travel as a concept is too idiosyncratic for my tiny mind.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2017)

Chapter 157

So...future Nagisa turns into a pervert that rivals even Shiho. That is pretty unexpected, lol. Pretty fun Ass vs Tits perve-off this chapter. That ending though...so Asahi has to stay away from Nagisa, in order to make it so that Asahi/Nagisa/Youko can still be together in the future? Hmmmm...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 15, 2017)

Chapter 158

Well that was pretty unexpected. So Asahi really does still have feeling for Aizawa, but has been fighting it this entire time. The reason Future Aizawa cried is because she so desperately missed the times when the 3 of them were just friends, instead of love triangle that is currently happening. Presumably something terrible happens to Youko as a result of those 3 trying to stay together. Maybe Asahi slips up and kisses Aizawa or something, and Youko goes full on Vampire Berserker mode? Either way, that letter does appear to be accurate: they cannot be together again as friends, otherwise some bad shit is about to go down


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2017)

*FINAL CHAPTER

Chapter 158*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2017)

Damn...less than 40 chapters left until this series is finally finished  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Damn...less than 40 chapters left until this series is finally finished  Feelsbadman.



Yes but those are damn sweet chapters. I hope the mangaka does another series, I have grown to like his style a lot.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2017)

Chapter 159

Huh, don't know if it was ever mentioned before, but apparently Nagisa's father was friends with Youko's parents when he visited Earth originally. This story truly is mirroring the past quite well.

Nice scene between Youko and Nagisa. Neither knows what lies ahead or which choices they should make, but they both will support each others decisions no matter what. Good friends.

Nagisa is calling out Asahi for a meeting now...except Future Nagisa is looking pretty fuckin pissed off at that decision. Curious to see what kinda crazy shit is about to go down.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2017)

Chapter 160

Holy fuck, was not expecting that. Her reveal face, dear God...nightmare fuel, lol. So I guess Aizawa failed in being a bridge, and her people attacked Earth. I had always wondered why there were so many cat UFOs in the future. I assumed that the two species managed to coexist nicely after her visit, but apparently not. Still, this whole "killing her and replacing" her thing seems so fuckin outta place. Is this just an act?

Also, lol @ the hammer as the memory erasing device actually having real plot relevance


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2017)

Chapter 161

That was a pretty intense fight...given that this is a harem series and all. Asahi just stuck on the sidelines, only able to watch on as the two Nagisas fight it out to prove who is right. Current Nagisa managed to steel her resolve and make sure she never turned into the person that Future Nagisa was, which apparently was her goal from this entire instance from the get go. Got some serious Fate/UBW vibes from this chapter, lol. Goddamn that was a good chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2017)

Chapter 162

Really good parting chapter. Man, this series really does feel like it is wrapping up soon  That doublespread page of Nagisa saying her goodbye to everyone  Fuck man...


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2017)

I am sadness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2017)

Chapter 163

This fuckin series man...so all of that was just an act? lol. Kind of hilarious looking back at those scenes, and Future Aizawa. She literally tricked everyone (even the Principal). So perfect.

Welp, looks like things do work out fine in the future afterall. However, if that is the case, why did Future Aizawa even show up? To give her past self even MORE resolve, so that EVERYONE would be on board, and not just "most" of the population? Oh well.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2017)

Possible timeloop? I am wondering if she could've got it done sooner if she was fully prepared for how hard it was going to be.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2017)

So she could get back to Asahi and Youko sooner? I suppose that could be a thing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2017)

Chapter 164

Nagisa bailed without even telling her brother, lol. Get fucked so hard.

SHIMADA HAREM TIME! IT HAS FINALLY COME!  I fuckin love that the cop was already waiting for him, since he knew shit was inevitably going to go down. So perfect. Of course things would end poorly for him, but the officer escorting those two away instead...priceless.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 6, 2017)

Bro...
Dude...
Bro...
The end of the thug life.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 12, 2017)

Chapter 165

Karen is too pure for this world...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 19, 2017)

Chapter 166

Mikan and Okada...sorta date chapter? lol. Those fuckin glasses man, always stirrin up shit. Oka acting all calm on the outside but freakin the fuck out with joy on the inside for being handcuffed to Mikan  Dem RomCom powers! Mikan's phone searches were absolutely amazing. Poor Oka gets treated like complete shit by her, lol.

Even though Oka wanted to act like a man in front of her in this situation, he failed miserably...but at least she is sorta having feelings for him now. Definitely a plus in his book.

Also, lol @ Shimada at the start getting arrested leading to the whole "handcuff" plotline. That fuckin guy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 26, 2017)

Chapter 167

So Youko's birthday is coming up, and Asahi (along with apparently everyone else in the series) is looking for the perfect gift for her. Usual weird shit happening, but then he realized that the massive amount of friends she has gained over the schoolyear are the best gift. Fuckin Shimada...he gets one panel in the chapter and he still fucks things up, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 3, 2017)

Chapter 168

Super cute chapter. Glad that Youko was able to have the birthday party she always dreamed of, but was unable to have (for obvious reasons). Looking forward to the conclusion, where Asahi gives her the gift he got her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2017)

Chapter 169

Super cute date chapter...but ya, after that starting, seemed obvious things were going to end poorly  Youko is becoming more and more vampire-like as things progress, and now even Akemi figured it out. So much diabetes...but now the sad times are coming. RIP.

Also...goddamn, Youko's vampire mode is fine as hell


----------



## Bielec (May 11, 2017)

Vampire Youko is cool beauty, shame she will propably not look like that often, when she starts controlling herself. 
 Asashi's face when he hit ceiling was a little creepy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 17, 2017)

Chapter 170

So Mikan managed to figure out everything. Nagisa is the alien, Shiho as the pervert/shapeshifter, Akane as the demon principal, and Youko as the vampire. Mikan may be Youko's love rival, but they are still both good friends. You can tell she is incredibly concerned with the changes happening to her  I feel like Asahi could and should trust her, but obviously he couldn't tell her given the fact that Genjirou would probably fuckin kill them both, lol.

Welp, TIME TO GO BACK IN TIME! Guess we finally get to see exactly what happened that triggered Genjirou to turn into that huge monster vampire, and cause him to distrust humans so much.


----------



## Morglay (May 18, 2017)

Genjirou was fucking amazing, that page was an immense shift in tone.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 25, 2017)

Chapter 171

Funny seeing Asahi being super awkward around Touko, confusing her for Youko. Genjirou is even a douche back then, lol. Like, I get it...he's jealous and stuff, but still, he is basically the same person. Everyone seems happy and things are going swimmingly...guess we get to finally see what went horribly wrong. Why does Youko not know her mother's maiden name? Why does Genjirou grow so fuckin huge? Guess Asahi just needs to stick to the sidelines and obser-....AND HE'S A TRANSFER STUDENT!  Love that the past version of Akane is just going along with "my supposed future version's wishes". So absurd.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2017)

Chapter 172

Wow, so school life back then for them was...basically exactly the same as their children in the present, lol. Hell, even the Asahi's friend's parents were friends with Genjirou. Nice to see them all having fun times together in school...but that ending. This Shirayuki person seems to instantly know that Asahi is from the future (and knows about his life there), so curious what role she is going to play. Is she the one that exposed Genjirou via certain circumstances (maybe she made him go berserker rage mode by doing something to Touko?). Either way, the climax of this time travel arc is coming up soon...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2017)

Chapter 173

*Tense atmosphere* "Be careful, Kuromine. Shirayuki...she's fundamentally different from the others you have met. I'm sure you figured it out. She's...NOT AN IDIOT!"  

Oh man, this fuckin series. Still though, she did prove to be evil in nature in the end, I suppose. Curious where Shirayuki disappeared to in the current timeline. Assuming Akane must have intervened, but if that is the case, why did Akane send back Asahi instead of changing the timeline herself? Also, she noted that Akane has done this many times before...I wonder if she has tried to prevent this exact situation from happening, but failed every time (well, until this iteration as least). I had a theory that perhaps the reason Genjirou was angry about "not being able to graduate with everyone" was because this has already taken place: Asahi went back in time, became "Kuromiya", and something horrible happened to him (presumably by Shirayuki), and he went Berserker-mode after witnessing it. Maybe THIS is the time where Asahi will change things for good and actually save the day? OR, maybe Shirayuki is actually trying to help Asahi achieve this goal and help Genjirou and is putting on an act (like the Future Nagisa did). Either way, only got a few chapters left...bad times.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice seeing more of Shirogane/Touko/Genjirou having a fun school life at the start of the chapter. Shirogane and Rin just instantly hopping on this train, fully understand the situation, lol. That revelation from Rin though: so no one has successfully changed the past in any meaningful way? I mean, I guess that makes sense, or time travel into the past would have to be insanely restricted in order to prevent catastrophic shit from happening. Still, seeing Shirogane cry her eyes out knowing she was unable to help Touko/Genjirou...feelsbadman. Glad that Asahi got his resolve and in the end, he actually fuckin did become a superhero, lol. Well, Touko immediately saw through who he was, but the stars in Genjirou's eyes? 

Also, fuckin Akane. Stealing Shirogane's halo, and also stealing all of Akari's "Wedding Funds". She really is fuckin evil, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2017)

Chapter 175

So Akane is about to find out the truth about Youko from Rin...too bad it'll most likely all happen off-panel. Welp, Asahi instantly gets busted by the police for his outfit, lol. Everyone was quickly cool with him knowing about their secret though, so I guess things worked out. Sadly, Genjirou is a dumbass and is actively eating garlic and letting his wings flap out in the open. Asahi takin one for the team by making all of those bird noises and flapping  So fuckin brutal.

That end though...things are lining up exactly like they are in the present: Genjirou is getting bloodlusted, and completely lost his reflection as well. One-ish day remains until shit hits the fan. Guess we'll see if Asahi actually can change the future, or if this course is destined to occur


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2017)

Chapter 177


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Man, these past few chapters have been rough. So Asahi really can't change the past (apparently), but he can do whatever is in his powers to change the future from happening. Glad to see Akane actually acting like a real teacher and leader to everyone. She always goofs off, but it was nice seeing her present actual wisdom to Asahi. Still, that was fuckin brutal...befriending them all, thinking you can change things finally, and then BAM, everything goes horribly fuckin wrong  Feelsbadman. Even though Genjirou didn't really comprehend what Asahi was rambling about when he came back to the present, they still managed to come to an understanding in the end.

Welp, Future Nagisa is here and she is ready to help Asahi change the future (and presumably save Youko from going berserker like Genjirou did). Only a few chapters remain...goddamnit I'm gonna miss this series.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 6, 2017)

This one cut me deep, man. The stark contrast between the humour and serious moments is brutal in this series.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 13, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 20, 2017)

Chapter 179

"Youko-san...uhh...does someone currently reside in your belly?"  Goddamnit Asahi. While it started out all fun, Shirayuki showing up and ruining everything was inevitable. Also WTF is she!? She can teleport instantly (not even Future Nagisa could understand, let alone Akane), and can seemingly just hop into the Principal spot without anyone questioning? Curious how Akari is going to react to the now missing Akane. I highly doubt she will just take this sitting down (especially since Akane owes her a shitload of money).

Welp, this is the final arc. Shit is getting real at an insane pace...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2017)

Chapter 180

So Shirayuki is already moving quickly. Inviting occultist investigators into the school to help find the seven mysteries is pretty fucked up. However, looks like Asahi & co. are trying to find a good solution to the problem. But...doesn't it seem INCREDIBLY stupid to have ALL of the non-humans together in one room like that? Eh, whatever. Youko whispered her plan, but it seems kinda obvious that they are going to make seven fake mysteries in order to throw off the investigators.

Also, poor Akari...got fired, is broke (because of Akane), missing a car (...because of Akane), and overall doesn't have much to do...aside from find Akane and enact justice on her, lol. I imagine Akane is still alive after that attack, though she may be fairly wounded.

I'm still unsure of this final arc. I kind of have a feeling that Shirayuki really isn't bad, and is doing this to expose non-humans to the world so people can cope with that and become friendly with them. Dunno, maybe I'm being too optimistic, but I feel like she has good intentions (and the stuff in the past just somehow didn't work out properly?).


----------



## Bielec (Jul 27, 2017)

Damm, last chapters were really entertaining.
Last chapter I was thinking what would Koumoto do, and well Shirayuki just fired her, so she wants to find Akane.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2017)

Youko's reaction to Asashi's vow to protect them all seemed kind of mixed. Bit of jealousy seeping in?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 2, 2017)

Chapter 181

So the plan seems to be working well. Already tricked her on what, 5 of the mysteries? Figured that once Mikan was mentioned at the start of the chapter that she would play a role in the future...just didn't expect it to literally be the end of this chapter. Welp, looks like they might be able to chase the reporters off (assuming Shirayuki doesn't come and fuck things up).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, don't fuck with Mikan, cuz otherwise things end very poorly for you. Was nice seeing her struggle with wanting to get rid of Youko (since she is her main love rival), but knowing that Youko is such a nice friend to her, despite everything she has down to Youko...goddamn, that was nice

Jeez, that reporter chick got totally rekt. Confessed to the guy she has liked since childhood...and it looked like he was going to vomit in disgust. Feelsbadman. But holy shit, that one look from Shirayuki mindbroke them into getting back to discovering the 7 Mysteries. She sure is overpowered.

That ending though...Genjirou siding with Shirayuki even though she effectively ruined his life (at the time at least)? I wonder what his real moti---AND YOUKO DISCOVERS THAT RYOKUENZAKA-SENSEI IS ACTUALLY HER DAD "CROSSDRESSING"  What a fuckin way to end the chapter, dear God.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2017)

Chapter 183

Asahi passed out from massive fatigue. He has been working his ass off to protect Youko...except in reality, instead of hiding everything from her, he should have just told her so they could work together through this. Nice seeing that scene, but holy shit...that delivery. Shiho in dat bunny suit  Goddamn! Too bad we also had to see Shiro in the same one, lol.

Welp, Youko charging into Shirayuki's office...alone (after she made that big speech to Asahi). Here's hoping things go alright, or at least not terribly wrong.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2017)

Link removed. to/reader#3842364af4bf1034          *Chapter 184*

"To counter someone intelligent, you need an unpredictable moron! It's like a Rock/Paper/Scissors of idiocy!" 

Youko's stomach growling and interrupting Shirayuki so many times...my God, the Idiocy strategy is working! When Youko asked for some candy and Shirayuki thought of memories of Akane...I know there is good inside of her, so I know she'll be redeemed. Youko befriending her but not backing down was really nice to see. Shirayuki will definitely come around at some point...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2017)

Chapter 185

There, finally! I had to make a fuckin Imgur album cuz these forums are Nazis when it comes to linking to "That Site". BAH!

Welp, this was a pretty cute chapter. Nothing horrible happened to ruin the mood, just everyone enjoying the final days of High School.

Looks like they managed to find Akane...and she is frozen in a block of ice with a bunch of seals, eh? Better break her out before Shirayuki fucks up this graduation ceremony!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2017)

Chapter 186

Well, they had to trek through a lot of traps and an underground maze, but they finally found Akane frozen/sealed in a block...and they have to cook delicious food in order to break her out, lol. Of course there would be some bullshit like that, this IS Akane we are talking about. 

Nice seeing Akari do whatever she can to save the day (also, not usually a fan of french maid outfits, but it looks quite nice on her imo). I wish she was able to play a bigger role up until this point (instead of just being a punching bag for Akane, lol).

Also, Box Girl was actually PRESENT DAY NAGISA! OH SHIT! And she ended up having to do the bulk of the cooking, but that is to be expected, lol. However, seeing her give it her all knowing that this is the last chance to save Youko and prevent the BAD END future from happening...damn, that was nice.

Looks like Shirayuki is about to enact her final plan...that is, UNTIL AKANE PRIME SHOWED UP! She's gonna bitchslap the fuck outta Shirayuki now that she is full powered again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2017)

Chapter 187

So Shirayuki is feeling guilty for selling out one of her non-human friends, and realizes that Humans will keep on making Non-Humans suffer, and vice versa. The only way to keep both of them happy, is to keep them separate...forever. Kinda figured she wasn't going to get Talk no Justu'd that easily by Akane & co...but damn, Youko outing herself in front of the whole class and flying to save Shirayuki from hitting the ground? Goddamn! I really cannot wait until next chapter X_X


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2017)

The end is near...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2017)

FUCK YEAH! Goddamnit I love this series. This chapter was so fuckin hype. The resolution to this arc is turning out to be amazing. This series started off purely as a gag/harem romcom series...and then it kinda went off the deep end and went serious-mode (well, still had tons of gags and shit, but at least it had actual "plot" lol). Now though, things are wrapping up quite nicely. The overarching theme of "Humans and Non-Humans cannot co-exist" is finally coming to a conclusion, and I couldn't be happier. This is one of my most favorite manga series ever...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bielec (Sep 28, 2017)

Youko's dad looks cool as hell in his vampire form, reminds me of Alucard.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Sep 30, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> FUCK YEAH! Goddamnit I love this series. This chapter was so fuckin hype. The resolution to this arc is turning out to be amazing. This series started off purely as a gag/harem romcom series...and then it kinda went off the deep end and went serious-mode (well, still had tons of gags and shit, but at least it had actual "plot" lol). Now though, things are wrapping up quite nicely. The overarching theme of "Humans and Non-Humans cannot co-exist" is finally coming to a conclusion, and I couldn't be happier. This is one of my most favorite manga series ever...



Frankly it's possibly my top favorite harem manga of all time. Go away 12 Beast and Majutsu. The hilarious gags, the art styles, the sheer creativity of the characters, and the serious emotional moments, all of these combined together with the wonderful way they interact... Man... I loved this manga.

Kinda sad it's coming to an end.



Also goddamn, that window jump scene was beautiful and made me cheer so much.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2017)

Fuck yeah! Goddamnit this series is so great. That resolve by Asahi, letting Genjirou know that it is his choice alone to make if he wants to sacrifice everything to be with Youko, like Touko did for him. Was nice seeing that the reason he didn't like Asahi (or was at least completely wary of him this whole time) is that he was concerned that he might end up regretting his actions...thinking that Touko felt that way about the path that she chose. Stupidly, of course, because Touko loved and continues to love Genjirou this entire time, and doesn't feel regret about having to give up her past life/family.  

Also, nice job by the entire class backing up Youko and revealing that they themselves are also non-humans. Beautiful chapter overall. Kinda sad about Shirayuki just being the "ghost of the cooking room"...hoped that there would be more resolution between her and Akane instead of a quick little thing. Oh well.

Only a few chapters left. Can't wait to see how Sensei's route ends up...along with all the other side characters. Also, looking forward to the inevitable time skip to see everyone in this new future together and happy.



Also, this double spread could quite possibly be one of my most favorite of all time, in any series:

*Spoiler*: __ 









So fuckin sad this series is ending...but at least it is going out on top.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2017)

Amazing chapter.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Oct 5, 2017)

As someone once said, it's usual for something to have good premises and a good start, and then a bad pacing and then bad ending. To have good premises, good start, and good pacing that ends with a bad ending is less but expected. And having all good of those is a great read.

But Jitsu wa watashi wa.... Is fucking great in all of those.

Never have I not laughed at one of their chapters prior to the serious arc. I have never not felt the feels and I don't think I dislike a single character there. Maybe aside from the principal but at the same time I love her for her trolling. Oh and the vampire hunter prior to his scene a few chapters ago. Every chapter never felt old or bland it just felt refreshing and just keeps going, always leaving you wanting more.

I agree on the ghost of the cooking room being saddening but at the same time it shows how great at foreshadowing our author is. All these characters are not as simple as they seem. And to see this go... Man this supereded my love for Grand Blue and makes me place it in my top 5. This is definitely my favorite romance based harem ever and I hope it stays that way. I don't think any other series could possibly replace Jitsu wa watashi wa once it's gone.



Also god, no matter what the artist can blend comedy and serious and make it flow seamlessly to one or the other so quickly. They really have mastered tone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 12, 2017)

Another beautiful chapter. All this build up time over the series, and finally everyone can experience happiness. No longer having to hide who they are in fear of what others will think. They can just be themselves, and everyone has been accepting of them. Only 6 chapters left...goddamnit, I don't what this series to end!


----------



## IdioticGamer (Oct 12, 2017)

Honestly I'm happy there are 6 more chapters. It's just.... 6 more weeks of wholesomeness. But really a wonderful chapter.

And look at the funny background events if you can.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2017)

Awwww...Rin and Yuka "going away" party. When they gathered everyone around, I kinda figured that is what is was going to be. Was pretty touching seeing all of the interactions between them and the main chars. Was even nicer seeing Akemi getting super emotional over them leaving.  At least they were able to go back into their timeline and finally find Youko, who it turns out actually WAS Charasmatic Female Pervert 2, lol. I always had a feeling that was the case, considering we never saw who CFP2 was in person, whereas everyone else in the future was shown...but to finally get confirmation? Damn. Glad she and Asahi are finally back together in the future, happy with the grandkids- er, FUTURE AKANE SENT THEM BACK INTO THE PAST!  I fuckin love that these final chapters are making this the most feel good ending of all time. Everyone gets a happy end!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 26, 2017)

New Year's Temple visit! Everyone having a good time as usual. Asahi and Mei being good siblings...but both are such tsunderes, lol. Youko with a new hair style that actually looks really good (and she even has Charismatic Female Pervert 2's earrings  ). Fuckin Akane and Karen selling arrows and talismans...and of course, Akane has to mess with Youko, but Youko managed to fire back quite nicely, lol.

That sunrise double spread though...fuckin gorgeous. Kinda sad that when everyone was shouting out their wishes at the end, Sakura didn't shout out to Akari. Oh well, we know they are basically a couple at this point anyways.

Another great chapter. Only a few remain...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2017)

Hurray! They passed! Fun celebration times all aro-...OH SHIT! ASAHI TOLD GENJIROU THAT HE KNOCKED UP HIS DAUGHTER!  That denial on his part was fuckin amazing though  Still, Asahi has proven himself worthy over the course of this series, and I'm glad Genjirou was able to give Asahi his blessing.

Only 3 chapters remain...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2017)

Saying good-bye to the classroom and all the memories in it  Fuckin Nagisa getting all paranoid that she "cleaned away" all of the past memories from the desk  Akari had a really nice going away speech for the class...and dat smile. Sakura better protect that smile!

Graduation Ceremony begins...2 chapters remain


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2017)

Another great chapter. Nice seeing Akane actually be nice and serious, giving everyone advice on the future and making sure they had no regrets. Also REALLY nice seeing Genjirou/Touko/Karen all be able to graduate together as well. 

It was a long journey for everyone, but here we are...at the finale. One chapter remains  Fuck I'm gonna miss this so much...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IdioticGamer (Nov 16, 2017)

Akane stop it. You can't be this serious and dramatic. Stop. I already have enough top tier girls from this franchise. Not everyone can be top tier. Why must you be cute like this too. But all in all a nice calming chapter, and that scene with those three.... Man the feels... Ugh.... Why must all great things come to an end!?

Also yeah the previous chapters were pretty golden too. Hilarity with the tables and denial on grandpa while having great feels.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, so here it is...the finale. Everything seems to have wrapped up nicely. Everyone has their own dreams they want to live, and a lot of them hooked up as well. As usual, that was one beautiful double-spread. Goddamnit, so sad this series has ended, but it really was an amazing journey. All the characters were likable and had unique personalities, the art was very interesting, and holy shit did it make me laugh and feel good on the inside. Easily in the Top5 of any manga I've ever read (and I've read quite a lot).



Cute little Omake chapter that shows slightly in the future for everyone. Glad that Akari and Sakura are officially together now (since he graduated). Too bad Akane isn't gonna let her have a happy ending that easily, lol. Was sad to see Akane didn't really say much in the actual finale chapter, but at least she appears in the Omake. Fun times.



For real this time, this is absolutely it! Nice artwork for all the girls in the series. Sure feels a lot different seeing them all in color. And once again, amazing double-spread with all of them in panel. Damn...this really is the end  Such a great series, wish more people would talk about it. Oh well, hopefully people recommend this to their friends, and since it is completed now, it will be easier for people to marathon read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bielec (Nov 26, 2017)

That was fun manga, with good ending, contrary to most I've read in the past. 

Serious Akane during graduation was great part.


----------

